# Peanut doesn't seem to like to be held...



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Peanut is almost 11 weeks old, and tomorrow we will have had him two weeks. 

He is wonderful...he loves to play with our dog Chloe, knows his name, sit, down, "go potty", how to ring the bell for a treat. We are doing things to socialize him and he seems to be doing well in that respect.

One thing that we have all noticed tho...he doesn't seem to like to be held or snuggle. We all try especially when he is tired or sleepy and he usually tries to get away and lie by himself. 

My daughter in particular is bummed about this as she wanted the ultimate lap dog, and I keep telling he we need to give him more time. Is this normal or could this perhaps be his personality? Thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is not much of a cuddler and he does not like to be held too much either. He has to be in the room with us and follows us everywhere. He greets us like he hasn't seen us in weeks everytime we come home. He is smart and sweet, but just not a cuddler. He prefers to lay at the bottom of the couch or under me on the floor. I think sometimes it is just their personalities. I was bummed at first as I really wanted a cuddler, but I have to say that I love Brady to peices for everything that he is and isn't! My next one will have to be a cuddler for sure though! Brady does snuggle in with my husband at night for about 5 minutes and then jumps on the floor to sleep.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper won't cuddle, either. But, he does like to sleep at my feet, or against my back. 

Karen, that's funny cause Cooper will sit with my dh for a bit at night, too. But, only him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is NOT a lap dog, never was and doubt he will be. What he is, is a companion dog. He is my little shadow and I joke that he always sleeps with one eye open. If I go from room to room, so does he and he can't stand being away from me. But no lap for him.  He likes to be on the couch with us, but on the opposite end. He is just super independent and I respect that. I know there are members on this forum with lap dogs, it just depends on their personalities.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper is not a cuddler as well. It could just be peanuts personality. But I will say Jasper has become more open to cuddles as he has aged. He will never be like Cash who likes to lounge on you and have every part of his body rubbed. But Jasper will now spend up to a 1/2 an hour on our laps or with his head on my DH's leg. One thing to notice is if you or your family are patting him somewhere he does not like to be petted. For Jasper it is his head... We discovered Jas will hang out longer cuddling with DH because DH doesn't pat him as much as I do. (what can I say? I can't resist)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It may just be his personality. McKenna is not a cuddler nor is she a lap sitter. She's definitely a dog who has better things to do, see, hear, smell and nibble. The only time she will "cuddle" is at bedtime when she will push herself against my back. Sedona, on the other hand, will come and plop on my lap or my husband's. She does not, however, like "squishy" hugs at all. As much as she lives for tummy scratches and pets, don't try to give her a tight hug if you want her to stick around.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie isn't a cuddler either.... but now, at almost 8 months, she is starting to come and beg for "pets". She won't sit in your lap but she'll sit right next to you on the couch or behind you on the back of the couch. I bet if you continue to take it slow and be respectful of what he is comfortable with, Peanut will come around.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

*characteristics of a cuddler?*

I wonder if this is a personality thing that can be seen when someone is choosing a puppy? What characteristics would one look for to pick out a cuddler? We are wanting to eventually get another Hav and cuddling is a must.
Tika is a total cuddle bug, but she can only be on one lap at a time!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is not a cuddler. Nor is he a lap dog.
These havs have things to do - play, shred, sleep, look out the window.
busy busy busy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Most dogs do not like to be cuddled too much or held tight. It stresses them in most cases. Watch for signs ie. licking their nose , yawning ,panting. These are calming signals and show that they are not comfortable about being held too tight. A dog has to be gradually conditioned to hugging. He can learn to accept it .Start slowly and stroke down low under his chest and chin and gradually all over . Never hug a strange dog.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

After hearing these replies, I feel a little better about my non-cuddler. I was beginning to think it was just me!! She has just warmed up to DH in the last couple of months!! That worried me a little but now they are buddies - especially when he gets out the pretzels. Sooo, I guess it is just a personality trait!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

tikaboo said:


> I wonder if this is a personality thing that can be seen when someone is choosing a puppy? What characteristics would one look for to pick out a cuddler? We are wanting to eventually get another Hav and cuddling is a must.
> Tika is a total cuddle bug, but she can only be on one lap at a time!


Yes, you can tell as a puppy. Here's what I found works to make my puppies like to cuddle. I get them used to laying on their backs in my lap from about a week after they're born and having their chest rubbed or lay them up on my shoulder for a long time. When others are over, they do the same thing with the puppies. I also make sure they have alone time so that the owner has their choice.
When you look for a puppy, ask the breeder what the personality is and ask if they work with each puppy. For some reason people think it's only the breeder that has the right to interview the buyer. It goes both ways.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

On one hand I feel better to hear that others pups are the same way, but on the other hand, I was hoping some would say the same happened with their pup and they grew out of it once they became used to their new home I am a little saddened to hear that perhaps he won't ever like to cuddle! 

I will continue to try little things to see if we can't coax him to enjoy it a little more by giving him treats while he's in our laps and taking some more car rides (he will sit in the kids laps in the car)...

Jan, thanks so much for chiming in. I was wondering some of the things that you answered in your post.... will probably ask more questions if we ever decide to get another Hav as my kids really wanted a snuggle bug...


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

since kaylie arrived, mugsy wants one long cuddle in my arms and on my chest every day. before that he preferred only to be touching me, maybe lying against my leg while we watched t.v.
kaylie rests in these convoluted positions if i pet her but the minute i stop she goes to the end of the couch or on the table behind the couch (where i have a cushion for her). she seems not to like being held.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I first got Milo he was sweet and he followed me around, but he always went off by himself and he napped a lot. I was really worried about him in the beginning and thought something was wrong with him. I used to listen to the talk about how sweet and loving other havs were and I thought not my little boy. Well that totally turned around and Milo is a lover and a kisser. I would give him a little time to really feel totally at home.

I must say Bailey is a total love bug and at night he loves to snuggle and for me to pet him. It totally relaxes him. In the beginning he was so attached to Milo and the girls (when they let him) but then one day he discovered me and I must say he's my little baby and a sweet loving soul. Hang in there. It all takes time.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

When we first got Tito he would just fall asleep on you and snuggle. As he got older and wigglyer he would rather be out sniffing and playing around. Now adays he will snuggle if he feels like it but once he is done he will leave, he doesnt just sit there. Carmen will lay on you forever if you love on her. I think Peanut can grow out of it. I would try to start out slow, dont just overwelm the little guy. Lots of loves and pets and treats when he is on your lap. Dont force him to stay there, just make seem really interesting also. When I want to snuggle with Tito I start petting his chest and head, and he will come to me and curl up because it feels nice.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto here. Gryff likes to be on the bed with us, but he will generally be toward the foot of the bed. He won't stay on my lap very long either, although he doesn't really mind being held. He has become more cuddly with age. He was a total loner when we first got him as a puppy. I thought there was something mentally wrong with him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter snuggles but on his terms. I don't mind, when he's tired he'll lie on us with his head on a shoulder and he snuggles on the couch. For sleeping he likes to be by himself. The only exception to that is in the morning, DH is up at 6 but we don't have to be. I take him out to potty and then we snuggle on the couch. He waits for me to get the blanket and then jumps onto the couch with me. He'll do this with DH if it's the weekend and I get to sleep in a bit. :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart didn't like being help when he was younger either. But when he turned about 2, he became a snuggler. Little sneaky guy...I didn't even notice until it was happening...


----------

